
Windows Live Hotmail Wave 4 to get Exchange ActiveSync support, SSL, and more - aj
http://www.liveside.net/main/archive/2010/04/30/windows-live-hotmail-wave-4-to-get-exchange-activesync-support-full-session-ssl-and-more.aspx
======
aj
This is in addition to the stupid application release name:

Windows Live Hotmail Wave 4

